# Gender Option?



## roxcyn

In the profile we can put age, location, native language and language learning.  Wouldn't it be nice if we could put our genders (male / female)?  It is especially helpful because sometimes the nicknames do not help and as you know some language need to have gender agreement with many words.  Thanks in advance.

Pablo


----------



## Jana337

There's a gender option. Go to your profile in the UCP and scroll down.

Reminder: There's no way back to gender anonymity.


----------



## roxcyn

Jana337 said:


> There's a gender option. Go to your profile in the UCP and scroll down.
> 
> Reminder: There's no way back to gender anonymity.



Really?  That is cool but will it show up when we post or does someone have to click on our profile? 

Pablo

Okay I just added it, but I think I am right as you don't see it on the forum threads but only in the profile


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Roxcyn,
Anyone who wants to know can just click on your name to get to your profile.  
We try to limit the data in posts to essentials.

Regards,
cuchu


----------



## tilt

It would be a good thing to make the user's gender visible in the messages headers, for translation forums, because in many cases, translations depend on this criteria.


----------



## geve

tilt said:


> It would be a good thing to make the user's gender visible in the messages headers, for translation forums, because in many cases, translations depend on this criteria.


But many posters here ask questions about texts they translate, so their own gender might not be relevant.  
I try to include both gender options when it's a grammatical point or a short sentence; or warn about gender agreement for longer texts.
This can also be useful for further readers who might not be of the same gender...



Jana337 said:


> Reminder: There's no way back to gender anonymity.


But you can still change your gender, I've just tried... just a click away - quite scary!


----------



## lsp

roxcyn, you might be interested to see what people wrote when this same topic surfaced some time ago.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Just a reminder: this thread is *not* about reasons for/against disclosing one's gender at WRF.   It is about whether that information (when voluntarily provided by the poster) should appear only in the user profile or also within the limited data displayed with each post.

Elisabetta


----------



## roxcyn

Hey all:

Well I think it would be good because many times you are responding to people and they want to translate someone but the language requires gender and you don't know the gender.  There is an age on the forum each time we post (Well I keep my hidden because I don't see why age would have anything to do with language), but I think gender does, and as we were saying we can keep anonymous if we want .


----------



## Nunty

I agree that the gender option should appear. It could be on the same line as "age" or replace the number of posts (click) (whole thread). For example: so, so frequently in the Hebrew forum we get "How do I say in Hebrew you are the love of my life, never leave me, please let me make you happy forever". A complete response would have to take four cases into consideration (M-F, F-M, M-M, F-F). Knowing the poster's gender could limit it to two cases and/or save the extra post. "Sure be glad to help but are you a girl writing to a guy or..." [/petpeeve]


----------



## TrentinaNE

Nun-Translator said:


> A complete response would have to take four cases into consideration (M-F, F-M, M-M, F-F). Knowing the poster's gender could limit it to two cases and/or save the extra post. "Sure be glad to help but are you a girl writing to a guy or..." [/petpeeve]


I think it is useful to the poster (and to *all other* thread readers) to know that the form depends on both these pieces of information. Threads do not exist solely for the benefit of the original poster. Someone else coming to this thread for help next month might be male instead of female, or vice versa.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Nunty

TrentinaNE said:


> I think it is useful to the poster (and to *all other* thread readers) to know that the form depends on both these pieces of information. Threads do not exist solely for the benefit of the original poster. Someone else coming to this thread for help next month might be male instead of female, or vice versa.
> 
> Elisabetta


I would agree, Elisabetta, in the case of an actual language learner. But the kind of thing I'm talking about is "I've got this Israeli guy that I met last summer? And he sends me SMSs? And I want to know how to say "o baby, u r everything 2 me" in Hebrew"

But yeah, you're probably right. An actual learner might come along later on.


----------



## DearPrudence

Not to make any point but no need to ask for a translation to have a problem with gender when answering, & you even have this problem in English, not even in Spanish or French:
After 2,400 posts I have become aware only now that mgarizona was not a girl!  

So maybe for some people, having the gender on display would be something they would like, even if it's not necessary for a translation but because they are sick of being called "she" or "he". But I know it is not very common and most forer@s in this case don't really care, just correct the pronoun or don't even do it.


----------

